# Yakuza 3



## The Elemental (Oct 6, 2009)

This a video of action scenes from the recently released 3rd installment of the Yakuza game series on the PS3:



[yt]KhQD4LMErqI[/yt]

This seems to have everything you want in a beat em up game, awesome hand to hand combat, innovative use of weapons, grapple as well as MMA-inspired techniques and finally special moves.


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2009)

My faaaaave game series.  I think I may just have to get a PS3


----------

